# how to best miter corners



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

many thanks for your help -- 

have a project to make a donation box the size of a box of facial tissue -- going to use 1/2" stock, walnut, that i will mill and plane from rough sawn -- i thought i'd simply tongue and groove the top so it will slide in flush across the side pieces -- i'll cut a slot in the top so one can drop the money in -- i was thinking of a slot around 3 sides at the bottom so the bottom would slide in but could be pulled out to access the money -- so it will be 'inside' on 3 sides and 'outside' on the access side -- 

what is the best way to do the mitered corners between the 4 sides ? how do i strengthen the 45 deg angles together -- i've done spline miter joints but not on stock this long or this thin -- i have a biscuit joiner -- 

plan A was to use a lock miter approach but i have had a lot of trouble cutting the profiles in the walnut -- especially the piece that stands up against the router table fence -- i have the freud bit for 1/2" stock but the combo of the insert you have to use and the separation of the rt and left fence pieces appears to be more than i can handle -- not having consistent success feeding the pieces across the bit without the position of the wood moving which causes the bit to dig in and destroy the corner -- with or without featherboards -- (kreg upright table, kreg featherboards, milwaukee 325 fixed router, adjusted speed, even tried sequential passes sneaking up on final positions)

appreciate your insights and suggestions -- many thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your are overthinking this small box*

Simple 45 degree miters along the vertical edges will be fine. If you want a seamless look you can also miter the top edges and sit it flush. That will be a bit more tricky, but it will look great. A bottom panel that unscrews will give you access. If you are still really concerned, triangular corner blocks will add strength.


Painter's tape holds the corners while the glue sets:


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice box woodnthings! I have also used tape length wise on the seams to hold it tight while glue sets. I put on the tape first with all pieces flat then use the tape to hold things tight as I fold all the pieces into place.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I did what woodnthings suggested a while back and have no concerns with it not having "reinforced" corners. If you orient the grain length ways the wood movement would be so minimal for the size box you're making that I can't imagine a problem.
All miters were cut on my table saw (Bosch 4100) for the corners and the top. With careful measurements everything will fit very well.


----------

